

Users complain iPhone clock bungles time change  - olegious
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/03/13/national/a161323D69.DTL&tsp=1

======
jmspring
The issue wasn't the iPhone. It was that AT&Ts network, as of early this
morning, was still not broadcasting the updated daylight savings time.
Switching the phone option of "set time automatically" to "no", set the proper
time.

Heck, my "atomic" clock is also still off an hour as well.

